# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Bảo dưỡng hệ thống khí nén

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Các vấn đề về bảo trì*hệ thống khí nén*thường được nêu cụ thể trong tài liệu của hệ thống, được nhà sản xuất cung cấp.



Sau đây Minh Phú xin giới thiệu một số quy tắc và chế độ bảo trì theo quy định chung:

- Kiểm tra bộ lọc khí và thiết bị xử lý khí nén, xả nước ngưng tụ và chất bẩn đúng quy cách; điều chỉnh bộ bôi trơn khí nén (nếu có sử dụng).

 - Trao đổi với người vận hành để biết về tình trạng hoạt động của hệ thống khí nén, có điểu gì bất thường xảy ra không?

- Kiểm tra sự rò rỉ ở các bộ phận, các đường ống dẫn khí; lưu ý việc các đường ống dẫn khí có bị gấp khúc hay bị các hư hỏng vật lý khác hay không?.

- Kiểm tra tình trạng mài mòn, bụi bẩn ở các bộ phận phát tín hiệu.

- Kiểm tra các ống lót trong xi lanh và kiểm tra các bệ lắp xi lanh.



1. Kế  hoạch bảo trì hệ thống khí nén:

Hằng ngày:

- Xả chất ngưng tụ từ bộ lọc nếu không khí môi trường có độ ẩm cao và hệ thống không dùng bộ phận xả tự động. Nguyên tắc phổ biến là khi bình chứa không khí nén có dung tích lớn thì phải lăp bộ tách nước có bộ phận xả tự động.

- Kiểm tra mực dầu trong bộ bôi trơn trong không khí nén (nếu có) và kiểm tra việc định lượng dầu.

Hằng tuần:

- Kiểm tra các bộ phận phát tín hiệu.

- Kiểm tra đồng hồ áp suất của các bộ điều tiết áp suất.

- Kiểm tra hoạt động của bộ phận bôi trơn.

Mỗi 3 tháng:

- Kiểm tra các vòng đệm kín ở các chỗ nối có bị rò rỉ hay không?. Nếu cần thiết có thể siết chặt lại các chỗ nối.

- Thay các đường ống khí nén nối với các bộ phận chuyển động.

- Kiểm tra sự rò rỉ ở các cổng thoát khí của các van.

- Làm sạch các ống lọc trong bộ lọc khí. Dùng nước xà phòng để rửa sạch (không dùng các loai dung môi), sau đó dùng khí nén để thổi khô (thổi theo chiều ngược lại với chiều lưu thông khí làm việc).

Mỗi 6 tháng:

- Kiểm tra sự mài mòn của ống lót thanh truyền trong xy lanh và thay thế nếu cần thiết.

- Thay thế các vòng gợt dầu và các vòng đệm kín trên piston.

Nếu có bất kỳ vấn đề gì liên quan đến máy nén khí, máy sấy khí bạn có thể liên hệ với mình thông qua SĐT: 0919 23 2826 hoặc 0819 23 2826 hoặc 024 6294 8282
Chúc các bạn có một ngày làm việc vui vẻ

----------

